# Help needed for Denon AVR 1912



## hoosierh (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks in advance for any help on this, folks...

I have a new Denon AVR 1912 hooked up such that all of the outputs from the various sources (Directv receiver (HDMI), playstation 3 (HDMI), and Sirius receiver (a/v cables)) all go into the Denon inputs and then the one HDMI output from the Denon goes to my Panasonic TV.

I had hooked up my previous Onkyo receiver the same way and I had always been able to watch my DirecTV video feed while listening to the audio from my Sirius radio dock or from any other source. Now I can't with the Denon. If I want to listen to audio output from the Sirus feed, from an iphone plugged in up front or output from the PS3 while watching video output from the Directv receiver it doesn't let me do it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

hoosierh said:


> Thanks in advance for any help on this, folks...
> 
> I have a new Denon AVR 1912 hooked up such that all of the outputs from the various sources (Directv receiver (HDMI), playstation 3 (HDMI), and Sirius receiver (a/v cables)) all go into the Denon inputs and then the one HDMI output from the Denon goes to my Panasonic TV.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. If you connect the Sirius Dock into CD or any other Input that does not Video, you should be able to watch any AV Input while still listening to Sirius. When I get a chance I will download the Owners Manual, but I cannot imagine connecting to the CD Input not working.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

After skimming through 105 pages of the Owners Manual, you should also be able to switch through different Video Sources by pressing Source Select on the Remote Control. It looks like you can mix Video and Audio in this manner. However, I am not 100% for sure. The CD Input should display whatever Video Input was last used.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!!!


----------

